# say "Hello" to Uncle Louie



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is a prop I have worked on for some time. Note the worms crawling in Louie's guts. Also, it's hard to see in the photo but there is a black rose in his lapel. Hope you like Uncle Louie !


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool his eye's freak me out


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Uncle Louie looks very gooey! Nice job he looks like he has been rotting away very nicely. I really like the way the face came out. Nice Job!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Uncle Louie is quite creepy.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work. Love the hat.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Uncle Louie is rotting away fantistic! If you ever get sick of Uncle sitting around taking up space, I'll be more than happy to free up some space at my house for him


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice! I love the effect you did with his eyes. Good work!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, love the eyes~ very nicely done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww, gross!!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Hell...O!!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments ! Uncle Louie was fun to make.

He will be relaxing on the front porch in his favorite chair waiting for Trick or Treaters this Halloween.

My next project is "Grimsbee" a hunchback butler, who will be a kind of door greater holding out a serving tray of candy.....and rats eating flesh ! (I already have a nice Tux with tails for him) 

Muh-ha ha ha haaaaah !!!!  Will keep you posted.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Um...*

um...he looks kinda like my uncle...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's creepy and he's kooky... a real member of the hauntforum family.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

It looks like he's ready to get up out of the chair and come after you! Nice job!


----------

